# This IS my happy face!



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

OH NO! Too much cuteness in one picture!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That there, is an awesome picture!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*squeel*!! So cute!! How can he be so cute, soft & prickly at the same time?!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Awwww......I just wanna hug that little ball of quills!


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

I have had a rough couple of days and as soon as I saw that picture I couldn't help but smile. Thanks for bringing back MY happy face!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Look at that precious pink nose!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I was so excited when I saw this post! I love Brillo's little face!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Great picture, how adorable


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Aw sweet Brillo, love that face.


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks, guys! Glad I could bring a smile or two to you.  I'm trying to get more pictures, Grumpus is not cooperating!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

CUTE alert! oh my!


----------

